# Gold Spotted Pleco



## Madam Macaw

I have a Gold Spotted Pleco (L001), that was sold to me as a common pleco. What is the average price of these? I cannot find them anywhere to get an idea.


----------



## Osiris

Is that the pleco in your avatar on the left/


----------



## Madam Macaw

Osiris said:


> Is that the pleco in your avatar on the left/


Yes. And he has a wonderful personality.


----------



## Clerk

I wouldn't jump the gun yet. I would post several more, higher quality pictures for an accurate ID.

The one picture you do have up, still looks like a common to me. Even if it is a L-001, they still grow to large for your tank. Identify it with accuracy first, then rehome it properly, don't concern yourself with profit.


----------



## Madam Macaw

Clerk said:


> I wouldn't jump the gun yet. I would post several more, higher quality pictures for an accurate ID.
> 
> The one picture you do have up, still looks like a common to me. Even if it is a L-001, they still grow to large for your tank. Identify it with accuracy first, then rehome it properly, don't concern yourself with profit.


Talk about jumping the gun there bud - I am not worried about profit. I was wondering if I paid too little for him, actually.

I have looked at quite a few pictures online myself, so I am going by what I have seen also, compared to how he looks. Yes, I know I personally wouldn't keep even a 12 inch pleco in a 55 tank - some people would, I wouldn't. Hopefully, I will be able to get a bigger tank before he gets bigger than he is now. The reason being because he is one of my most favorite personalities in the tank. If not, he will be given to a wonderful LFS that I have gone to. But thanks for your concern.


----------



## Guest

L001 are sometimes sold as commons, there are several species that are called "common" plecos. L001 are a species of sailfin pleco that stay smaller, but with that said they still get a foot long. they are typically cheap, so dont worry you didnt pay to little.

btw, count the dorsal rays on the pleco, if it has more than 10 (8 being the number for most of they hypostomus plecos) then it probably is a L001


----------



## Madam Macaw

GoodMike said:


> L001 are sometimes sold as commons, there are several species that are called "common" plecos. L001 are a species of sailfin pleco that stay smaller, but with that said they still get a foot long. they are typically cheap, so dont worry you didnt pay to little.


Thanks. I did read that yesterday - about 3 or four different kinds sold as commons - with a fast difference in adult size (12-inches to 22-inches). And mine was sold to me for a 10-gallon tank. If I hadn't started doing research and found a couple of good forums to join, I would have never known and probably stunted his growth in that 10-gallon. Though now I have to get something even bigger if I want to keep him.

I am actually thinking of having my husband put in a huge tank when we renovated the downstairs of the house. Yeah, I think I am already addicted! They are just so calming and peaceful to watch.


----------



## Guest

they make alot of waste, and grow fast. if you want to keep this fish, you need to upgrade quickly. a ten gallon cannot adequately sustain its life very long


----------



## Madam Macaw

GoodMike said:


> they make alot of waste, and grow fast. if you want to keep this fish, you need to upgrade quickly. a ten gallon cannot adequately sustain its life very long


Read my signature to see how it is housed. It was bought for 10 gallon tank - before I knew better and just followed the advice from the LFS (not the one I frequent now). I have since, bought and set up a 55 gallon where he currently resides. 

I missed your suggestion on counting his dorsal rays. I will do that when I feed the fish shortly. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## FishMatt

What I read Golden nugget plecos cost around $40


----------



## Fishnut2

It's not a gold nugget Matt.


----------



## wolverin2031

*orange spot / mustard / gold spot I doubt L001*

sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I think it is highly unlikely to be the orange spot L001.

and for some more info this was found on a reputable site --

LOO1 orange spot plecs 5cm 
LOO1 orange spot plecs 5cm


Panaque albomaculatus (LDA31, Orange Spot Plec , LDA 31, Mustard Spot Plec, Orange Spot Plec )
Dark grey body with orange-white spots on the body and fins.
The size of the spots varies, with \"large spot\" and \"small spot\" forms being found. Males become very bristly,
especially along the sides of the flanks between the pectoral fins and tail.

Fish information (behaviour and breeding):
A medium-sized Panaque that requires warm, well oxygenated water, preferably soft and slightly acidic. Because of the elevated temperatures this species needs to do well, take care not to overstock the aquarium and provide supplementary water circulation and aeration as required.

In common with other members of the genus, this species feeds extensively on wood. Bogwood should always be provided in the aquarium. In addition, vegetables such as courgette, carrot, potato and cucumber should be provided on a regular basis. Algae-based pellets and wafers are a useful supplement. Bloodworms and other meaty foods are also required, this species being somewhat more omnivorous than is typical for the genus. Doesn\'t eat much algae.

Territorial, but can be maintained in groups provided the fish are not overcrowded and kept in a roomy tank with adequate hiding places.
Family Group: L Numbers
Distribution South America: Ecuador and Peru
Temperature 26-30 C
Size 13 cm
Water Parameters Soft and acidic water preferred
Water PH 6.0-7.5
Diet Special Needs
Sociability Peaceful
Schooling Fish No
Care Level Easy
Water Chemistry Adaptable

Now there are various species of the same fish, some large and some small..

Though looking at your avatar I do not see the common small or large spots
which the orange spot pleco is known for. May be you could post more pictures to aid us identify the fish better.

Either way it does look like a lovely fish also....


----------



## TheOldSalt

Uhm, okay.. good to know, even if you are two and a half years late!!!


----------



## AquariumTech

I dont think thats a gold nugget pleco, but they go for between 20-60 bucks depending on size and place around here.


----------



## DevinsFish

I love plecos, but I only have a 40g so I guess I have a question about something I have been doing and whether or not it's a bad idea. So basically what I do is buy a pleco for my 40 and let him grow to about 4 1/2'' and then bring him back to my LFS and get a smaller one. I know they grow much bigger than my tank can allow so basically I grow him to about the size of the tank and take him back before he outgrows the tank. I would never keep an overgrown one in my tank but I do love these fish and love having them in my tank. Is what I'm doing wrong or bad?


----------

